
After 20 Years, NASA Finally Finished Building the James Webb Space Telescope - gremlinsinc
http://www.popsci.com/james-webb-space-telescope-is-now-ready-for-final-tests-before-launch
======
PhilWright
Link doesn't work. So how did it manage to get voted to the front page?

~~~
jfitbsidbfb
Hacker news is regularly gamed by various media promoters just like any social
media site. It doesn't take a lot of votes to get to the front page as long as
you get them quickly, so 10-30 sock puppet accounts is enough to bring
anything to the first page

